# Camelot Mare!



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Ohhh I shouldn't be doing this when I'm still trying for the QH boy . . .

The last horse standing at Camelot Auctions in Cranbury, NJ!

From the FB page:
#606-- Chestnut Mare. Age: 15. Height: 15.2-15.3 hands. Price: $400. Super sweet, cuddly love-bug in the pen, rode through at a walk, trot & canter. Was very scared & forward, may need an experienced owner/rider.

Thoughts on her? A lot of the people in the comments were saying she was probably just scared because she was in the auction - very understandable. And ooh does she need some groceries!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Something seems a tad off in her front legs, but I like her. I saw her on FB and thought she was such a cutie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I think she'd be a nice-looking mare with some groceries, muscle, and TLC. She has a nice shoulder, a decent rear, and looks to have a proportionate neck length, despite the lack of muscle. Her rear cannons are awfully long, and there's something funny going in with her front legs. Tied in at the knee, perhaps? I'd also like to see more depth to her heart girth, but overall, she looks like she could be a nice riding horse.


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

She looks like she could be a great pleasure horse. Auctions can be scary, and it's possible she may not have been ridden in awhile. They're saying she had a great personality on the ground, I bet with some confidence building exercises that will translate into the saddle nicely.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I actually think she might be this horse >>> Mare

Someone posted that ad on one of her photos, and I've seen it before. I actually was going to ask if she hadn't been Western.


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

That isn't her. The white on the camelot mare's nose comes down in a V, the one in the craigslist ad does not.


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

the one in the ad also has more of a flax mane/tail


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

I was eying her on the FB page. She's perdy. If I hadn't already got my boy she would be on my list.


----------



## Coconut Cruncher (Sep 19, 2012)

Those pasterns are like toothpicks, with front cannons to match and knee's too far forward.

God, I wouldn't go there. I would personally be at a constant high stress level if I had a horse with tiny thin pasterns like that; wondering if at a simple trot in the paddock they'd snap in two.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I looked at her and thought she was pretty nice. A bit over at the knee, but that is just not a fault worth worrying over. Like her big roomy hocks too. Nice shoulder and neck is set on the right place. 

Needs groceries.. lots of. When I see some of the horses at Camelot I would want to run a blood test (of course there is not time). Make sure there is nothing else going on besides hard times and people not having enough money. 

If horse checked out.. coggins negative.. and no EPM... no Ulcers.. she might be worth a try. Her age is against her a bit.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Also, at 15 if she is physically sound she has proven her durability.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

How many of these Camelot horse are bought by people who think they can work miracles with them and they end up back there because most of them are beyond what the average person can deal with
Yes she is pretty but she is also very neglected so could have been through all sorts of a life
There are lots of horses already in Rescue Centres that have been checked over and evaluated - why not look to one of them and leave them a space to rescue horses like this


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

She doesn't look "very neglected" to me. She needs to gain some weight and get some exercise. She's not on the verge of starving, her eyes are bright, and she's not beat up. Not trying to be rude or anything, just my personal opinion.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

EliRose said:


> I actually think she might be this horse >>> Mare
> 
> Someone posted that ad on one of her photos, and I've seen it before. I actually was going to ask if she hadn't been Western.


The white front leg doesn't match.. the horse at auction has a marking that dips down in the front, while the craigslist horse goes straight around. The auction horse also has a black nose below the white, not pink.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

twiz454 said:


> She doesn't look "very neglected" to me. She needs to gain some weight and get some exercise. She's not on the verge of starving, her eyes are bright, and she's not beat up. Not trying to be rude or anything, just my personal opinion.


 Her ribs are sticking out, her spine is standing out, her neck is really thin as are her quarters. You cant tell if her eyes are bright or not from a photograph
Depends on what level you are on but IMO this horse has been very underfed and to me that is neglect. It may have happened over a long period or it may be more recent.
These horses have to have a Coggins now at this sale as they were shut down for lack of records on the horses so it should be possible to at least see who her previous owner was.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

jaydee said:


> How many of these Camelot horse are bought by people who think they can work miracles with them and they end up back there because most of them are beyond what the average person can deal with
> Yes she is pretty but she is also very neglected so could have been through all sorts of a life
> There are lots of horses already in Rescue Centres that have been checked over and evaluated - why not look to one of them and leave them a space to rescue horses like this


There is some wisdom here. If you are not experienced, buying at an auction can be a huge mistake.. especially if you have your heart set on "rescue." You may get the horse home and find out the horse is totally unsuitable or has medical issues (most horses are at auctions for a reason). 

If you are unwilling to take the horse back and realize a loss if things are not as they seem, an auction is probably not the way to go. You need to be a bit hard hearted to do auctions.


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh I don't disagree that there has been neglect, just in my experience I wouldn't define her condition as very neglected. To me, that would look more like this horse who is thinner and has an injury:


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Twiz, I have sadly seen far worse than that, so to me that isn't "very neglected" either - there is no question of neglect, it's just that to me, VERY neglected is my next door neighbours' horses, one of which looks something like this (pic off Google):









And I have seen, in person, worse still...


----------



## Coconut Cruncher (Sep 19, 2012)

The horse is neglected- It's up to an individual and the individuals world experiences and emotions that class it as "minimal" "very" "a little bit"...


----------

